# Bentley 20" Rims - what tire pressure is recommended



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Bentley 20" Rims - what tire pressure is recommended?*

Does anybody have the answer?
Need to know the recommended tire pressures for the 20" factory rims for a Continental GT with 275/35-20 tires. 
Rims look like this. 








Hope you can help.
Patrick


_Modified by paddyh at 5:14 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Chancellor Ben (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Bentley 20" Rims - what tire pressure is recommended? (paddyh)*

Patrick- there will be a recommended tire pressure by the tire mfg in raised lettering on the sidewall of the tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Bentley 20" Rims - what tire pressure is recommended? (Chancellor Ben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chancellor Ben* »_Patrick- there will be a recommended tire pressure by the tire mfg in raised lettering on the sidewall of the tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hbombfilmsstar (Nov 2, 2008)

usually it's around 34 to 37. i used to work at bentley in chicago. u should get urself some of the 7 spoke mulliners they look oh so sexy.


----------



## GooglePlex (Dec 11, 2008)

Mmm, yeah...


----------

